# Bill of Sale - who should sign?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I am in the process of buying a new horse, we have both agreed on the price, and are just in the process of working out trailering details. When I talked to the owner, she had a bill of sale written up already, and I told her that I was underage (17) and didn't now if legally I could sign it or if I needed to get my parents to sign. 

My parents are not horse people, and they are quite busy so I'd be nearly impossible for them to find a time drive a few hours to this horse just to sign a piece of paper and go home, though I did say I would ask them if really needed. 

My question is, if both parties know that I am under 18, and have agreed that my signature is fine for the bill of sale, from a legal stand point, will the bill of sale be binding (is that the right word?) if something was to happen? 

Thanks


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What is the law in your state for age of a binding contract?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

mls said:


> What is the law in your state for age of a binding contract?


I'm in Alberta, Canada

and I haven't looked that up! good idea! I was trying to find out livestock laws in Alberta as opposed to contract specific laws. Thanks!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

gonna depend on where you live. In Virginia you cant own anything until you are 18. So I would assume you cant sign a contract either. Of course possesion is 9/10ths of the law,,, if she has your money and you have the horse, not gonna make alot of difference if it is just a you take horse I keep money bill of sale. If their are conditions or trial periods or payment plans or something like that then it could get stciky. Really the only thing you need is HER legal signature as proof you didnt steal the horse.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Strictly speaking, legally it would be best if your parents sign it to. 

Although generally when I have bought a horse all I need really is their signature. I draw up a bill of sale and they sign it, I give them the money and take the bill and horse back with me, and I put my signature on there whenever I want. 

They don't really need proof they have sold it, you just need proof you own it. In these circumstances, you can just take it home and your parents can sign it there. If both parties want a contract or something, then you can always take both copies with you and post them back out.


----------

